# Amaranth?



## Jodipg82 (Jul 22, 2020)

I used 2 different plant ID apps and both say Amaranth/Pigweed. I tried looking Amaranth up on Tortoise Table but it didn't have the one like this. I like to double and triple check a weed/plant to make sure its ID'd correctly. Want to make sure this is Amaranth and OK for my Leo Tort hatchling? Thank you!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 22, 2020)

for comparative images:


amaranth - Google Search



for a description








Amaranth - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





for what i believe you have in your photo

*Description*(active tab)
*Nutritional tables*
*References *
another type with. nutritional data





Wild amaranth (Amaranthus graecizans), aerial part, fresh | Feedipedia







www.feedipedia.org





I like the people who run TTT, we're FB friends and I have corresponded with one of them frequently. It a good base of super precautionary principle information centric to Testudo tortoises. It is a first stop, not a last stop for sorting plants out.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes, it is an amaranth, perhaps a pigweed (many different types of amaranths are called pigweed). You can tell by the seed spike.

The Tortoise Table doesn’t speak to this exact species. They definitely don’t recommend plants in this genus due to levels of oxalic acid, which many sources feel prevent calcium production. 

That said, there is little hard evidence that oxalic acid is actually harmful to tortoises (just ask @Kapidolo Farms!). It’s not good for mammals but mammals aren’t reptiles and they process food differently. I don’t worry about feeding it in a varied diet and offer different amaranth species to my Russian a few times a year. She rarely eats it but you never know!

Only you can decide what is best for your tortoise. You don’t need to feed anything you aren’t comfortable with. If you want to stick with the most limited food advice that’s perfectly fine, especially for a new owner of a little one.


----------



## Jodipg82 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the info! I try not to give him too much of one thing and try to be as varied as possible as that is what he would get in natures. I'm a sparingly/moderate feeder but I get nervous because Tortoise Table is in the UK and I'm in Florida so plants/weeds are different to an extent and some of them look so similar to each other. I'm trying to grow as much as I can and have purchased edible flower seeds, Tortoise grass seed from Kapidolo Farms and Tortoise Supply so there isn't any guessing but im always open to extra goodies in my yard.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 26, 2020)

Here is extensive information on gopher-tortoise friendy native plants in Florida; pick your region: https://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/wildlife/gopher-tortoise/help/plant-guide/.

Your Leopard can’t eat everything a gopher tortoise would but once you identify a plant you can check on it here on the forum.

What you’ve purchased are all good foods but your native plants can be an easier sort of food. They are basically weeds, which means thet don’t neeed much care, if any.


----------



## Jodipg82 (Jul 26, 2020)

RosemaryDW said:


> Here is extensive information on gopher-tortoise friendy native plants in Florida; pick your region: https://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/wildlife/gopher-tortoise/help/plant-guide/.
> 
> Your Leopard can’t eat everything a gopher tortoise would but once you identify a plant you can check on it here on the forum.
> 
> What you’ve purchased are all good foods but your native plants can be an easier sort of food. They are basically weeds, which means thet don’t neeed much care, if any.


Thank you!!


----------

